# Proper way to make an INET6-less kernel?



## abefar (Apr 18, 2010)

I'd like to build a kernel completely free of IPv6, but I'm not sure which way is the best to proceed -- I'm not talking about src.conf, just the kernel config.

Except for _options INET6_, what do I have to remove in my KERNCONF? Or add, maybe? :q
What about the _gif_ and _faith_ devices (_IPv6 and IPv4 tunneling_ and _IPv6-to-IPv4 relaying (translation)_, respectively)? Are they safe to remove, or is it best to keep them in the kernel?

Anything else I should be aware of? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2010)

Those three can be left out without problems, and it will disable IPv6 (I don't think a kernel without INET6, but with gif/faith included will even compile due to missing dependencies).


----------



## crsd (Apr 18, 2010)

options SCTP depends on INET6, be sure to remove that as well.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 18, 2010)

Is that still the case though? I know SCTP used to bomb without INET6, but I heard that that no longer happens in recent builds (nor should it, as SCTP is not IPv6-specific, though it includes or used to include KAME patches).


----------



## crsd (Apr 18, 2010)

/sys/conf/NOTES on 8.0 still contains:

```
# Note YOU MUST have both INET and INET6 defined.
# you don't have to enable V6, but SCTP is 
# dual stacked and so far we have not teased apart
# the V6 and V4.. since an association can span
# both a V6 and V4 address at the SAME time :-)
```

Haven't tested it lately, though.


----------



## abefar (Apr 20, 2010)

All right. Thanks a lot, both of you!


----------

